

Yet another communication app? - jimiwen
http://www.thetrigger.io/

======
jimiwen
Hi everyone,

I am jimi one of the makers for this app. We want to create a different form
of communication/messaging where the sender-recipient relationship is fluid
but conversations can be organised intuitively.

Would love to get any feedback? and would try to answer any questions you
have?

------
davidthesong
Website needs work, and UX is lacking. Does not compete with other
communication apps.

~~~
jimiwen
Thank you for your feedback, we are updating and refining both the site and
the app in the coming weeks.

ATM the is a pre-launch landing page. Was there any specific part that you
feel was unclear you would like to see?

